# Oxford and Scofield



## JM (Feb 22, 2009)

Anyone own or seen this one : [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Holy-Bible-Giant-Print-Deluxe/dp/0834003619/ref=sr_11_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1235353894&sr=11-1]Amazon.com: Holy Bible, Giant Print Deluxe Edition: King James Version: Books[/ame]

Anyone know why Oxford stopped publishing plain AV's and focused on Scofield Bibles?

Thanks


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 22, 2009)

According to their Bible catalog they still publish plain AVs. I buy Cambridge though.


----------



## JM (Feb 22, 2009)

They do, but nothing worth buying...you have to get the old quality Oxford Bibles through Allan's.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 23, 2009)

Max is such a fan of King Jimmy that I'm sure he will rush out and get his own highland goatskin edition of the Scofield. Don't know how that will go with his church, however.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 23, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Max is such a fan of King Jimmy that I'm sure he will rush out and get his own highland goatskin edition of the Scofield. Don't know how that will go with his church, however.



It's because of my Scofield's that I fell in love with real leather. They were bonded and I wore two of them out in 3 years!!

"I am the highland goatskin edition of the Scofield!" - In the end, there can only be one!


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 23, 2009)

JM said:


> Anyone own or seen this one : Amazon.com: Holy Bible, Giant Print Deluxe Edition: King James Version: Books
> 
> Anyone know why Oxford stopped publishing plain AV's and focused on Scofield Bibles?
> 
> Thanks



They've gone Dispensational?


----------



## etexas (Feb 23, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Max is such a fan of King Jimmy that I'm sure he will rush out and get his own highland goatskin edition of the Scofield. Don't know how that will go with his church, however.


Well.......despite my devotion to the King Jimmy, you are correct, I am not sure how it would "fly" walking into a REFORMED EPISCOPAL CHURCH with a Scofield under my arm. I think the Padre might want to have a "chat" with me!


----------



## JM (Feb 23, 2009)

The first Bible I actually studied from was a Scofield made by Oxford. The quality wasn't bad at all, I just wish they would make a classic Oxford and sell them for the same price they do with their Scofields. 

Has anyone seen the Bible in the op?


----------

